# New Reel.....thoughts?



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Am in the market for a new real for my Mitchell Classic carbon composite rod. This rod is rated at 6-10lbs.

I have 2 of these rods - the other rod has a Shakespeare Catera on it. This reel is from the cheaper end of the market and works ok.....but I would imagine does not have the smothness of some of the more expensive reels.

I am happy to spend a few more $$ than the Catera, but cannot justify a Daiwa SOL (which I would love) or something similar.

Been doing some reading about the Daiwa Exceler - these seem like a nice reel for the money at around $130 ish mark. I would prolly prefer a Daiwa to a Shimano from some of the reviews I am hearing although I accept that both are quite good.

Is there anything else I should be considering here?....

Opinions gratefully accepted......

Bart70


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

Bart70 you should stretch the budget a little and look at one of these little rippers, the 2500 model would be perfect for you.

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=35

They are very close to the SOL by comparison and I have heard nothing but good things about these reels.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'day Bart

Both brand are excellent. I have bought Shimano for 18 years (Saved up at 12yo for my first good reel an Aerocast 1000x, still pull it out for a session occasionally and still works like a charm) and love them. But I have just swapped camps. The Daiwa range seem more exciting at the moment. In the price range you mention you get allot more value for your buck. I have an Exceler and a Tierra as knock around everyday reels and They haven't missed a beat. I also have a Shimano Symetre (same price range) that is going fine but hasn't stayed as smooth. Daiwa have also given the Exceler an upgrade check out the Exceler Plus if you can.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Fundas' right about the Tierra. I find myself reaching for it over my Sustain and twinpower.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

dont be afraid to look at the okumas either I have had several okuma inspiras for almost 2 years now and have really given them some punishment in saltwater and thrown them about a fair bit and they are still as good as new. They come with a lifetime warranty now too.
Checkout the aveon its a sweat little real had a look at one the other day

Bonas is fully sealed drag and gasketed sideplates on the better okumas witch is really handy with yak fishing

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=2787


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Funda said:


> Bart70 you should stretch the budget a little and look at one of these little rippers, the 2500 model would be perfect for you.
> 
> http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=35
> 
> They are very close to the SOL by comparison and I have heard nothing but good things about these reels.


Thanks Al - am a bit reluctant to go too high in price as I feel at times I am too hard on gear....but am warming to the thought of getting some better gear now that I am fishing seriously and regularly.

What would you say would be the main advantages and features of the Tierra as opposed to the Exceler?


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

caught2 said:


> Robert
> 
> I love my Daiwa Sol 2500, and my next reel (for beach, rock and breakwall) will be a Daiwa Tierra in a slightly bigger size (3000 or 3500). 'Fraid I have held the Shimanos and they just don't do it for me for the price.
> 
> Kim


Hi Kim,

Yes - I took in a lot of what you had told me whilst we were fishing about your SOL....heard lots of good about them.

A question tho....why are you thinking of the 3000 next time round?....Do you feel the 2500 is a little small?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

Bart70 said:


> Funda said:
> 
> 
> > Bart70 you should stretch the budget a little and look at one of these little rippers, the 2500 model would be perfect for you.
> ...


The following has been cut n pasted from Mo's website.

Exceller.


> Features aluminium body, spool and matching handle for strength and rigidity. Infinite anti reverse, and digigear drive system which insures perfect meshing of the gears. Six ball bearings {2CRBB} plus one roller bearing. Comes with free aluminium spool.


Tierra


> Features Daiwas Hardbodyz frame for more power and less wear. braid friendly air bail, eight ball bearings including 5 CRBB, digi gear ll drive gear to ensure perfect meshing of the gears, machined aluminium handle, ball bearing line roller, washable construction and a free aluminum spare spool.


The washable feature is a great thing for us yak fisho's as it means a water proof drag, the extra bearings and CRBB's mean it will be a smoother reel and less prone to corrosion, the Tierra is also made at the "Team Daiwa" stables so ensures you can be confident in buying a quality product.

For me the decision would be easy  :wink:


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

Maybe this,

http://www.ffo-tackle.com/detail.cfm?PassProdId=2113

It matches your rod, comes with three spools and is completely sealed and waterproof.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Kim , have you thought about an overhead for fishing the rocks and beach for bigger fish, when i was a member of Avoca fishing club [206 years ago] we all used 12 ft rods and overhead reels , and were very confident that we could stop anything from snapper to sharks and tuna, just a thought


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks kim,

A good explanation - was familiar with the 'balance' theory that you mentioned but was not sure if this was still the 'norm'.

The Tierra sounds like a good reel.

Funda: Thanks for that - I figured the 'washability' was a good feature to look for....I my case where the reels may get a bit wet here and there a sealed washable reel makes sense and makes maintenance a little easier.

Will be checking out the tackle shops when I head to the coast tomorrow and will take the rod with me. The local shops down there will negotiate a little on price if they have seen you regularly (I think they are about to retire thanks to all the Gulps I bought over the last few months!!) so will take a look and see what it about and what the prices are like.

Thanks again.....at least I can go looking 'armed' with some info!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> Kim , have you thought about an overhead for fishing the rocks and beach for bigger fish, when i was a member of Avoca fishing club [206 years ago] we all used 12 ft rods and overhead reels , and were very confident that we could stop anything from snapper to sharks and tuna, just a thought


Avoca??? I lived at 104 the round drive in about 82 or 3 and went to school at Terrigal high :lol: I used to practically live at avoca rocks back then chasing longtails, kings n groper instead of getting my yr10 certifficate :roll:

Glad I did it before what we read about the place today :wink:

edit: combo of choice back then was an overhaed, a triton 400 shimano and a 10 foot custom 8 wrap rod for throwing 1/2 x 1/4's, then dropping red rock crabs over the edge near the island for many a bust up on the big gropers that lived there.

Some days the sea would turn black from the stripy migrations, we have lost so much!! since then


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

On out of left field.... if you can get a good deal the Daiwa capricorn 3500j ( this may interest Kim) it is larger but may not balance well. I am contemplating one of these for the salmon season to get me by but hanging out for the 3500hd certate.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

kim, i have had a second thought about the overhead reels, i really love them and love casting with them , but , we used to throw quarter and half ounce lures with them , and could throw them for miles, but , the lures are getting lighter , and they would not be so easy to cast the distance you need, so , i think its a case of stick with what you know. Alvey reels are great , there simple and bombproof , and as a matter of fact i am just about to buy one for old times sake, they are superb off the beach, and good for throwing garfish and pilchards off the rocks, but for what you want , a threadline is probably best . Thanks for the advice re balancing rod and reel , had never thought of it.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Funda said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > Kim , have you thought about an overhead for fishing the rocks and beach for bigger fish, when i was a member of Avoca fishing club [206 years ago] we all used 12 ft rods and overhead reels , and were very confident that we could stop anything from snapper to sharks and tuna, just a thought
> ...


 Havnt been up there for years Alan , what has happened up there , i used to live on the rock platform up there and at the island, i saw the two biggest Jewfish caught there that i have ever seen , and both caught by the same guy in the same spot and within 15 minutes of each other at about 4 pm , they would have been a good 50 ld each, i just sat on a rock and drooled.I was obviously before your time , as we used to use Seascape 6 to 1s and 12 foot glass rods, i still have both the reel and rod , and wouldnt mind resurecting them if you can still fish off there. I guess this makes us cousins :lol: :lol:


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Kim, you can be jailed in QLD for speaking like that about alveys :lol: Cheers Mal


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

caught2 said:


> I can't believe anyone would want to lug them round all day!!!
> 
> Kim


    Kimmie, kimmie, kimmie this is the sad face of all Alvey users knowing you are a non believer in the mighty reels.

After an Australian beach and rock title was held at Port Macquarie many years ago the majority of the local club converted from overheads and threadlines to Alveys after we saw what the NSW far north coast, and Qld clubs achieved with their methods using Alveys


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

caught2 said:


> But how do they work and are they all sooooo heavy.


They are heavier than others styles of reels but are used differently, the rod butt below the reel is about 9" max and the rod is always longer so everything balances and the weight is not noticeable with a balanced outfit.

Kim it also sounds from your description you have an early bakelite spool reel which were heavier than the modern fibreglass or graphite spools.

In the surf fishing in the old days using a Mitchell 403 my average sinker was about walnut sized ball, with an Alvey my heaviest is thumbnail size and mostly less and consequently you have much more bait movement with generally better results because you are fishing lighter.

The alvey is out of place when it comes to using lures and constant casting and can't compete with either an eggbeater or baitcaster.

In use the feel is very much like I think flyfishing would be, a long rod and educated palm for reel control, and from the NSW north coast and further north the devotees increase.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Kim, ohhh dear, what have i done ,   , i should have warned you about the Queenslanders love of Alveys, i have heard they are now rioting in the streets and burning effigeys of you and i, OH MY GOSH  , hey , wait a minute , thats a lot of bul#$%t, none of those northern yakkers use Alveys on the yaks, ohhh , ummm i feel better now, no nurse , i wont need the mauve tablets just yet , only 2 of the red thanks

EDIT: i would love to take you up on your generous offer , but will swap you my patented lure getter backer for one


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> thats a lot of bul#$%t, none of those northern yakkers use Alveys on the yaks, ohhh , ummm i feel better now, no nurse , i wont need the mauve tablets just yet ,


Bazz

As I've already had a say I'll let the wrath fall on you from others  but suffice to say after saying that you need the mauve ones for sure :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWS054AQAAEDfgAASQK1gSC0gFCA/7/+wMAEraqhqYKeQmowpp6nqepoAZlBUxP0hAABoAAASmVMJopp4o8o0aHqA0GhABXkgGnQkHt71kXUhsPTfn6rX57JbbhuXeaTiLU5FABAEHI0IUeALSwLJ0xPnjYwwYlUOqyiQsHbVZEZpzOn5c+VSOKBRxfNGUbt/Oad2GidfuZJSgOZ++ULrrMIMiNmSJ2IO981bY+H/lwluoO7GKad3HHWAZT4XG2Vdp17dTU90WsPudilZmZuaXtq6QgR8R/Hia/T+emvlnMoikCosAdcscb26ZNcdGnDEsgTEpjCrUihOk5dWK3WJQxTLOHwnmra5mVbzBGi0vZzw7LnkQe5xgN5rfQ6l4FmiXWJqGniTbu0OQzIGJSUG3S0U6OdHetW5QJcusa/xdyRThQkC054AQA==


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> Havnt been up there for years Alan , what has happened up there , i used to live on the rock platform up there and at the island, i saw the two biggest Jewfish caught there that i have ever seen , and both caught by the same guy in the same spot and within 15 minutes of each other at about 4 pm , they would have been a good 50 ld each, i just sat on a rock and drooled.I was obviously before your time , as we used to use Seascape 6 to 1s and 12 foot glass rods, i still have both the reel and rod , and wouldnt mind resurecting them if you can still fish off there. I guess this makes us cousins :lol: :lol:


Most of what I hear about the Avoca ledge these days is shoulder to shoulder cramped and angry fisho's, the rocks have been scraped bare of any weed, cunji and most other life forms.

Also on long w'ends people camp out on the ledges to claim their spot for the day, excrement and litter everywhere all over the place, bait bags, you name it, I even read once that the smell of the place after a long w'end was like a sewer pit.

I've caught jewies at Avoca but mostly off the beach & nothing even close to the 50lb mark, but seeing a couple of dozen bluefin racing along the rocks at your feet is something I'll never forget.

Sorry for the hijack Bart, but I guess there's no harm now that your initial questions were answered.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

caught2 said:


> Please, sirs, it was pure ignorance from a southern inland female - I bow humbly to the great god of Alvey!!!!!! But how do they work and are they all sooooo heavy.
> 
> I can see I'll have to take a trip to the local tackle shop and get educated!!
> 
> ...


Kim, the old bakelite ones certainly were heavy. My father would only ever use their snapper reels, matched with a broomstick, and he's a Victorian.

Modern ones have plastic or fibreglass spools with graphite or metal back. Biggest advantage is their simplicity, which means you can rinse them in saltwater if you drop it in the sand and keep on fishing. Second is casting distance, provided you match it with the right rod (guides setup must cope with the oversized spool).

Biggest downside is line twist from the sidecast system. Even with the best swivels this has plagued me.

Check out http://www.alvey.com.au


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Funda said:


> Sorry for the hijack Bart, but I guess there's no harm now that your initial questions were answered.


No problems at all Al....am enjoying the reading!

Will be lookng at the Daiwa Tierra in the next few days....have read a few reviews - the more I read the more I think they are good value for $$..

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Geez....Didnt realise how much these reels change in price depending on where you buy!!

Cheapest I can get a Daiwa Tierra on the coast is $275 - everyone else has them at $299 (same price as the SOL).

Good 'ol Motackle has the Tierra for $199 + $10 freight......as much as I like to support local business...Cant justify the extra $$ in this case.... Will prolly place an order with Motackle....

Cant wait till it arrives!

Bart70


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Geez!!!!!! that's bloody rediculous mate, I can get the SOL here for $289 :shock: not sure bout the Tierra tho.

From everything I've heard Mo's is really good to deal with and you wont have to wait too long to get your new reel :wink: pretty sure you can ask them to express post it overnight to you too.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Firstly I wold like to say thanks for all the input on these reels its been very informative as for the alveys, get out your squizzy pics in QLD and get ready to burn them, Im with caught2 initial comments...alvey smalvey I say, one to one rewind...boy, thats like parking up the excavator and getting out a shovel :lol: 
Enough stirring up the qld'ers (IM still carrying a little nrl baggage from lst year, storm was robbed).
Having read caught2, funda's and gatseys comments Ive ordered a Daiwa 2500r for all the reasons stated, but also for my light setup I ordered a TEAM DAIWA AEGIS 2506 which I will spool with 4lb flurocarbon. Apart from the snapper & gummies the bulk of my fishing is for bream and smallish salmon which will be geat fun on the lighter setup.
I have found in the past fishing from the bank for bream etc, the lighter the gear (within reason) the more success I have had. I used to fish with a bunch of pommie blokes who put me onto 4lb drennen double strength fishing line which helped me pull a few good size bream away from the boat moorings and I cant recall being broken off. I just loved the light line, using 7ft long rods and the drag to land these hard fighting bream. Now sittining in a kayak and having so many more options I have got very excited about rods & reels again.
So the credit card has copped a bashing again and the financial pain is very quickly forgotten and now my attention is turning to a rod to suit the new 2500r on its way to squizzy?
Well what does your 2500r hang off :lol:
once again I must sing the praises of this forum, heaps of info, a little qld'er bashing and a laugh or 2 along the way.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

I just cant leave my 2500R at home lately 










Or my










They are very sweet reels to use & hang off a couple of matching Loomis rods in different line classes.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

I will have to remember your post there funda. Wont save your family photo (daiwa family) to my screensaver until I get the reel. Im still not a 2500r club member just yet! :lol:


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi squizzy,glad your happy with the new purchase. The northen hordes are assembling as we speak. Coming down from the hills braveheart style, armed only with our bakelite alveys& bamboo surf rods.  By the way whats it like to lose a grand final. Don't believe the Bronc's have had the plesure :wink: Cheers Mal


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

The hordes I am prepared for :lol: , but the cruel heartless grandfinal jibe I am not. Ohhh it brought back all those game rigging nrl memories  MMMM I need some therapy, tackle shop therapy, yes its friday, late nite shopping at the "tackle O" and the storm will also have their revenge. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Order has been placed!

New Daiwa Tierra should be here in a day or so.....went with MoTackle so will see how things go...Thanks everyone for the advice. I think the Tierra will be a good value reel for the money. After holding a Tierra and a Sol together in the shop I really could not pick much difference other than the color and country of manufacture.

Could not justify $275+ from the local shops......$199 from MoTackle gives me some $$ towards another reel or an upgraded rod (Gatesy - gotta agree, love to support the local guys but not to that extent)

Will let you guys know how the Tierra goes....

Bart70


----------

